# Lawyers To Help Canada’s Vets  With Free Program



## Bin-Rat (15 Dec 2010)

Working with the Canadian Veterans Advocacy the Ontario Trial Lawyers Association has brought on some Lawyers to represent and help Veterans on Disability claims
Various Links Below...

From the OTLA Site
From Veterans Voice
Toronto Star


MEDIA RELEASE        <---- this one was from the OTLA Site         
December 15, 2010

Ontario Trial Lawyers Offer Free Service
To Help Canada’s Veterans With Claims

Province wide free program for soldiers claiming benefits

Toronto—December 15, 2010—Members of the Ontario Trial Lawyers Association (OTLA) today announced a new, free legal service – Trial Lawyers for Veterans – for vets seeking disability benefits from the Canadian government.

This free service is provided by more than 40 of the association’s members as “a way for those of us who are privileged to serve the legal system to say ‘thank you’ to those who serve the country,” says Dale Orlando, the association’s president.

Orlando made the announcement at a news conference today, accompanied by Trial Lawyers for Veterans organizer Patrick Brown, OTLA past president Bruce Hillyer, and Michael Blais, founder and president of Canadian Veterans Advocacy.

“This generous offer from Ontario’s trial lawyers will provide significant help to many veterans, who still need to navigate the federal administrative rules and bureaucracy to get the benefits they have earned,” Blais said.

more on OTLA site Link posted above


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Dec 2010)

Thank-You,, was just about to post said same.
Appreciated.
Scoty B


----------



## dogger1936 (15 Dec 2010)

So does this mean  Idon't need to use the lawyer Veterans affairs supplies?


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Dec 2010)

Update from Mike Blais

Mike Blais Rcr Cfds sent a message to the members of Canadian Veterans Advocacy.

 Mike Blais Rcr CfdsDecember 14, 2010 at 7:54am
Subject: Press release – Canadian Veterans Advocacy – December 14, 2006.
Press release – Canadian Veterans Advocacy – December 14, 2006.

It is with profound satisfaction that the Canadian Veterans Advocacy formally confirms participation with a very important press conference to be held at Salon-5, the Marriott-Eaton Centre on 525 Bay Street, Toronto, Ontario at 10 AM, Wednesday, December 15, 2010. This press conference has been organized by the Ontario Trial Lawyers Association and will pertain to a very special partnership with the Canadian Veterans Advocacy and the presentation of a legal program that we collectively believe will provide extraordinary legal recourse to Ontario veterans who have been denied Veterans Affairs Canada pensions for injuries or wounds they have sustained in the service to this great nation.

The Ontario Trial Lawyers Association, composed of over 1100 very patriotic and experienced trial lawyers located throughout the province of Ontario, have taken the extraordinary measure of volunteering their extensive legal skills to assist veterans of Ontario through the oft time frustrating and demoralizing process inherent with Veterans Affairs Canada appeal process.

The Canadian Veterans Advocacy is looking forward to a productive partnership and establishing a patriotic alliance that will set precedence and hopefully culminate in a nationwide system of legal support for Canadian veterans.

Should you have any enquiries, please feel free to contact me at your earliest convenience.

Michael L Blais CD
Founder/President Canadian Veterans Association
905 – 357 – 3306 or MLBlaisRCR@Ghttp://www.facebook.com/l/7b22c5VUxgwQCQrYpVQ8DaxBNvQ;mail.com

Attached is a copy of the OTLA press release.
Hello,

On Wednesday, Dec. 15 at 10 a.m. the Ontario Trial Lawyers Association will announce a new free program to help veterans by providing them with legal service at no charge to help them claim benefits from the Canadian military.

This province-wide program is available to all veterans across Ontario. To date, more than 35 lawyers from our association have volunteered to donate their services. We will be joined by Michael Blais from Canadian Veterans Advocacy. 

Our news advisory is attached and also appears below. For more information please contact me at 

John Karapita, Ontario Trial Lawyers Association Director of Public Affairs
jkarapita@otla.com (289) 242-8577
Or 
David Israelson, Eon Communications and Research
david.israelson@ghttp://www.facebook.com/l/7b22c5VUxgwQCQrYpVQ8DaxBNvQ;mail.com (416) 918-4611



For immediate release
ATTENTION 
NEWS/ASSIGNMENT EDITORS
News Advisory 

LAWYERS TO HELP CANADA’S VETS
WITH FREE PROGRAM 
Province-wide free service for soldiers claiming benefits 

TORONTO EATON CENTRE MARIOTT HOTEL Wednesday, December 15, 10 A.M.


What—Announcement/news conference of new free program to help Canadian veterans seeking to claim military service and disability benefits 

Who
· Ontario Trial Lawyers Association— President Dale Orlando; past presidents Pat Brown, Bruce Hillyer
· Canadian Veterans Advocacy- Michael L Blais CD 

Where—Marriott Hotel, Toronto Eaton Centre 
525 Bay Street, Toronto, Salon 5

When—Wednesday, December 15, 10 a.m.

All participants are available for interviews.

For further information

Ontario Trial Lawyers Association
John Karapita, Director of Public Affairs
jkarapita@otla.com 289 242-8577


Any question's can be referred thru me 
and or forwarded to Mike.
Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy (18 Dec 2010)

Quote:
"This province-wide program is available to all veterans across Ontario."

That sounds good for those living in Ontario,
but veterans are found across Canada and abroad.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Dec 2010)

Then hopefully the Alberta/Quebec/NB etc Trial Lawyers associations get onboard as well. This small step might be all that it takes.


----------



## CombatDoc (19 Dec 2010)

Does anybody else find it absolutely ridiculous that the current process of applying for VAC benefits is so cumbersome, unwieldy, and adversarial that 'pro bono' legal assistance is required for the applicant?


----------



## 57Chevy (12 May 2011)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> Does anybody else find it absolutely ridiculous that the current process of applying for VAC benefits is so cumbersome, unwieldy, and adversarial that 'pro bono' legal assistance is required for the applicant?



It's sickening.
Just the thought of having the need for the Canadian Veterans Advocacy says volumes as to how much the vets get screwed around.
Has anyones' claim ever been approved without having to grease their wheels through their never ending appeal process ?
What gets me the most is when you go for a re-assessement they decide that your
degenerative condition has not become worse then it was over 5 years ago,  
when you know very well that it has.
But hey.....if you don't agree with the decision you may appeal. The pension
advocates will be pleased to advise you, free of charge.

No wonder we have vets living in the streets !!!


----------

